# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  [WoW Related] Dalaran Map.

## Igzz

This shows what each part of dalaran will be.

----------


## Glynbeard

I can't wait for WotLK. This place is gonna be so sweet.

----------


## Igzz

Yeah, only a few days till I can play on my friend's Opt-In account.

----------

